# Poll for those living NORTH of Bimingham(ref hamm)



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Right, sept hamm is all sorted now and when i get back i will start getting ready for March. 

We had a lot of enquiries from people living to the north of the midlands and we were wondering For all the "Northerners" that cannot make the trek to Ashford and would have or would like to go,

1. Would having a coach leaving from the Leeds/Yorkshire region make things easier for you

2. What area would be best for you 

Birmingham-Leeds-Hull-Liverpool-Machester


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

started this at request of steve and tony, i will now leave this on sticky.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Manchester would be fantastic for us. 

Not too far by train - and there's always a train going back home afterwards.


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

i voted manchester but i am driving to ashford to meet you guys anyway and i am going................:jump:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i went for liverpool but i am making the pilgrimage to ashford this time too


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

I put Liverpool as the irish guys could get the ferry to there & not have the expense of taking a car over.......:smile:


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

manchester DEFO


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

off topic !!!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i like the idea of a northern pick up it would defo be easier for me the hardest leg of my journey is getting to the coach lol


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> Whats everyones thoughts on having a few pick up points?
> 
> things to bare in mind !
> 
> ...


All of this is totally irrelevant, this is a poll to see what interest there might be, no prices or details have been looked into yet. Please keep this poll on track


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

What are the dates for the March one as it has to coincide with school hols for me?

I voted Brum but leeds or manc are equally as accessible to me.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

I voted manchester 2nd would be leeds 3rd birmingham


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i think its usually the 2nd saturday in march dani.. but dont quote me on that


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I voted brum, but Manchester is about the same distance. I`m hoping to go....will see when the time comes!: victory:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i think its usually the 2nd saturday in march dani.. but dont quote me on that


So would the travelling begin on the friday and be back Sunday evening? If it does then I could possible squeeze a trip in.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *purejurrasic*
> We may not be able to arrange secure parking at pick up points.
> 
> Having extra points will increase some peoples travel time


Hate to say it, but one of the REASONS we need a "northerners" pick up point is because not all of us drive  I don't need a secure parking space, because I haven't got a car... if I did, I'd probably drive to Hamm myself and omit the need for a coach at all. 

It is not practical or possible for me personally to make it down to Ashford via public transport - especially not when there's three of us to pay the exorbitant train fares for. I've just done a quick check on theTrainline.com and it looks like it'd be £375 JUST to get the train down and back - £125 extra on the trip per person.

Is the cost of a second coach leaving from the North likely to be more than that per person?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

I reckon its a bloomin good idea to have a northern pick up!! If i hadnt have moved to london in July, then i would not be going to hamm!! 

As I'm an ex-mancanian, i would vote for manchester or birmingham as they're both central...leeds to manc is a pretty easy journey on the train...yet manc to brum is too rubbish!! haven't voted on the poll in order not to distort the results...just giving cornmorphs/tarantulabarn/freakyjurassic some little ideas!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dani11983 said:


> So would the travelling begin on the friday and be back Sunday evening? If it does then I could possible squeeze a trip in.


you would meeyt about 3/4/5 pm i guess, then from there go to the tunnel or kent to the lorry park. thats friday, then saturday at the show, leave at 4pm, get home 12-1 am sunday morning into the uk.


----------



## linklee (Aug 18, 2007)

manchester for sure!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

The plan would be to collect the bulk of people from one city, maybe one or two more pick ups enroute then down to ashford to meet the lead cach and then on to hamm

costs havent been looked at yet, i need to know where the majority need to leave from before i can get a quote, 

mainly doin this to give all you "Northeners a chance to go to Hamm


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

I voted Leeds because it is more easily accessible for people further north like Teeside and Tyneside.


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

manchester please or leeds


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ooooohhh manchester would be fab as me and the other half would love to go in march, treat her for her birthday ;0) arnt i sweet lol

closer to the time if anyone knows dates can they let me know pleasealso anyone goin to hamm on sat, take pics please!!!

cat x


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

No December trip? I've only just read about this show (don't get time to come here much anymore!!)

Anyway, I voted Manchester too - it's a short train or coach journey from Stoke for me. Birmingham wouldn't be too difficult either, but Manchester does more late night public transport home (if it was a late drop off)


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

hull. but only coz its were i am :lol2:


----------

